# Mahindra 6110 Adjusting Mechanical Brakes



## Jack Webre (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a Mahindra 6110 tractor and both brake pedals bottom out before any braking action takes place. I called my Mahindra dealer and was told that I have to bring my tractor in for servicing. I was told that the brakes are mechanical type and have to be adjusted by them. Can anyone explain what they mean by mechanical brakes? I am thinking (and hoping) that they are like the drum brakes on cars that can be adjusted from an opening on the inside of the tractor wheel. If I can adjust them, which way do I turn the nut to tighten the brakes? Or, do the brakes have some kind of linkage that can be adjusted. Thanks in advance for your attention to my post and any info you can provide.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The brakes are not hydraulically actuated, they are actuated by the linkage you see sticking out of the front of the axle housing, next to the transmission. If you go to Mahindra's parts catalog you will see a diagram of the mechanical system: https://parts.mahindrausa.com/CorporateEPC/illustration.aspx

I recommend you pick up the service manual, as flopping around taking slack out of the linkage to adjust the brakes can lead to differential fires if not properly adjusted according to the manual.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello Jack, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm glad to see RC Wells is already heaping you.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------

